# how can i superimpose an image



## tomcatuk (Oct 3, 2010)

hi i need to take 1000s of photo's all around the world with a superimpose logo image in every shot, i need to move the logo image to suit each photo. Is there a way I could do this to do without useing a pc everytime?

is there a digital camera on the market that would allow me to import the logo image and move in place on each photo?

tom


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 3, 2010)

Why not just think before you shoot and leave negative space on one side of every shot for this logo, then create a PS action to insert the logo in the same place on a batch edit of the file folder. I don't know if theres a camera that can do it for you though. H


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2010)

No, I don't think there is a camera that will do this for you.  But as mentioned, you can use a program like Photoshop to make the work of inserting a logo or 'watermark' fairly easy or even fully automatic.


----------

